# [GEN] Dog Attack Victim Shares Her Story of Recovery - WYMT



## WDF News (May 3, 2008)

<table border=0 width= valign=top cellpadding=2 cellspacing=7><tr><td valign=top class=j><font style="font-size:85%;font-family:arial,sans-serif"><br><div style="padding-top:0.8em;"><img alt="" height="1" width="1"></div><div class=lh><a href="http://www.google.com/news/url?sa=T&ct=us/7-0&fd=R&url=http://www.wkyt.com/wymtnews/headlines/18429004.html&cid=0&ei=pbUdSMjDMZiAzgTc56CRAg&usg=AFrqEzeT5vz8aXpCFALXKMiU8NF5eIkHSQ"><b>Dog Attack</b> Victim Shares Her Story of Recovery</a><br><font size=-1><font color=#6f6f6f>WYMT, KY -</font> <nobr>Apr 30, 2008</nobr></font><br><font size=-1>Her family says doctors told them the Pulaski County woman might not survive a vicious <b>dog attack</b> last year but today, she's sharing her story of recovery. <b>...</b></font></div></font></td></tr></table>

More...


----------

